# New SchH2 Today!!!!



## GSDextrodinaire (Dec 15, 2002)

V Gipsi Vom Sawtooth, earned her SchH2 today!!! 



On the track she was very intense, deep nose, corners good, first article indication crocked, restart correct, deep nose again, but walked the last article. Gipsi realized she passed it, circled back, and indicated, but the judge had already called the track. Score 87 

Obedience, I was the one who lost her the points. Silly me was thinking Bring on the flat retrieve but fuss came out of my mouth, she went anyway, got out to the dumbbell and thought, oooops, second command for the bring. Judge's critique, all exercises excellent, except the flat retrieve. Dog happy, animated, attentive, could be a bit faster on the flat retrieve. Her send out was fast, straight and her platz was excellent. Score 93 

Protection, excellent! set up for the escape correct heeling, needed two commands to platz(that was my, "my dog has never done that before") obedient to the set up for the courage test. Dumb handler thought she was sitting and she wasn't, lost a points there. Side transport, could be more obedient. Score 97 

Protection routine 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQDf0W3ih2o


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Big Congratulations!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)




----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

Super Job!!! Way to go!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Nice to watch the video and hear the judges comments! Great job for both of you.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

WOW!!! Great!









Lee


----------



## Drakegsd (Sep 18, 2005)

Dee























You and Gipsi looked SUPER yesterday! She was a pleasure to watch in both OB and Protection - happy, upbeat and eager to work with you. Her long bite was awesome! She made everybody in the crowd cheer!

Your little girl sure had a great year! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Congrats!!!


----------



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

BIG Congratulations Dee and Gipsi!!!!





















I know how nervous you were before getting on the field! 

She looked soooooooooo good yesterday!!!!! I agree with Julia...her long bite was awesome!!! What a great girl you have!









Here's a couple of protection shots I got yesterday. I wish the weather was better (darn rain!!) so I could have gotten better shots for you!





































_note: The pictures were taken by me...the co-owner of Outkast Photography and the copyright._


----------



## GSDextrodinaire (Dec 15, 2002)

Julia, Thank you for your support yesterday. It meant a lot!! 
Betty, As usual your folks at OutKast Photography take excellent pictures!!! Thank you for taking them and posting them!

That was the first long bite I have ever actually watched Gipsi do, other than on video. I usually release her and close my eyes. I didn't breathe the whole time she was charging down field. Good thing she is fast, or I would have passed out.


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

"Gipsi Doodle Buttercup" as Dee often calls her...simply ROCKED! It was , well, ok, I admit it, I felt a tear during the critique!!!


----------



## nanrao (Nov 27, 2002)

Hey Dee,

That was a fantastic day for you and Gipsi. I thought you were going to pass out when she was doing the long down. Her obedience and protection looked very very nice. Now just make sure you stay local for the 3 so we can actually watch!!!!

Nandini


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

WTG!!!! I will have to watch the video at home...... no youtube at work.


----------



## elviraglass (Mar 8, 2007)

Dee,

this is awesome! Loved the video! Congratulations!


----------



## GSDextrodinaire (Dec 15, 2002)

Nandini, Wish I could say we would be in the immediate area, but I am planning on her SchH3 before Christmas, so I will probably be in NYS for that.

Yes, I did come pretty close to passing out during the long down. I couldn't see out my glasses they were all fogged up and covered in rain. I was worried if I made any movement whatsoever, Gipsi would break the long down. She never does it in training, only when we trialed for the SchH1.

Thank you for your support!

Kandi, my dear friend, you almost had a tear? you should have seen the tears streaming down my face as I escorted Dipsi Doodle Buttercup to her truck! 

I wish everyone who participated in Schutzhund could feel the atmosphere in New England at a trial. What an amazing group of people! Everyone is always so supportive of each other, and happy to cheer them on! I love this region!


----------



## GSDextrodinaire (Dec 15, 2002)

I received a lot of email about Gipsi's long bite in the video. Because of that, we took the long bite out, slowed it down by half and then hooked them together. I was surprised how fast she really ran! Now I know why I usually close my eyes when I send her on the long bite.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4UQxmrLa5I


----------

